# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 8/14/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Strange bite today! All our wades produced a good number of hits, but many fish were lost immediately after the hookset, or halfway in. It didnâ€™t seem to matter if they were dink trout or 18-20â€ keepers, each of us only had a couple good thumps. 

Other than a little frustration from loosing a few solid fish, we stayed busy on each wade. Had a lot of fun trading fishing stories with this father/son team.
With the water around normal levels most of the trout have pulled up over the grass, with a few lingering over the scattered sand pockets.

Our fish were caught on a variety of baits, even a 1/4oz silver spoon. But the best bait colors today were pumpkinseed, victorious secret, and blue moon.


----------

